# What does these terms means in my HTS?



## heirdy (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello there,

As someone owning a new HTS and relatively new to the sound department, I am curious to know what the following terms means in my settings.

My HTS manual says that it has the following audio decoding,

LPCM (2CH / 5.1CH / 7.1CH), DTS-ES™ DISCRETE6.1, DOLBY® DIGITAL, DOLBY® DIGITAL PLUS, DOLBY® TRUE HD, DTS-HD HR, DTS, DTS-HD, DTS96/24™, DTS-HD LBR, DTS-ES™ MATRIX6.1

Does that mean the HTS can play almost all the new technologies in sound? How does the HTS choose the audio output, is it something comes with the DVD as the production house intended or something I can manipulate?

Also, when I go to the 'sound output' option in my HTS, I'm seeing something entirely different than the above.
SOUND MODE ON
DOLBY PRO LOGIC
NEO 6 CINEMA
NEO 6 MUSIC
2.1 CH

What these settings are used for? Thanks for helping me out fine tuning better sound quality :smile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally yes your receiver will play almost all audio formats except the latest Atmos and DTSX.

If you leave most settings as they are in the menu it will default to the correct format when it receives it from the player. Movies will default to the highest quality when played.

You do have a choice to select other surround formats some of witch you mention above and that is totally your choice as to what you like however for movies its best to play using the default DTS or Dolby format thats on the disc for music your choices are many most of us simply use stereo or even pure/direct.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

heirdy said:


> My HTS manual says that it has the following audio decoding,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, some of the newest audio formats; and some of the old ones, too. I don't see or recognize Dolby ATMOS codes in that list, but maybe someone with more experience will.



heirdy said:


> How does the HTS choose the audio output, is it something comes with the DVD as the production house intended or something I can manipulate?


You can only manipulate the source signal if it's an option available through the disc menus. In my experience, older discs offer more selection than newer ones. Newer discs offer only the "best" format. I think that's because most modern receivers can take advantage of them. Audio modes like the ones you mention at the end of your post are preference settings rather than formats, AFAIK.

The final audio format you hear from the speakers depends on a combiNation of the encoded source and the HT receiver's settings. For example, a DIRECT setting would pass whatever format is being fed by the source whereas a NEO 6 CINEMA setting would override the source. In the case of a DTS-HD source signal, any overrides may degrade the sound (especially if the source is multichannel, but the sound setting is not).


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

You might find this breakdown of codecs and necessary connections useful http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=41820


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Reference page 48 in the user manual.

You can turn on or off the system’s sound effects (SOUND MODE setting (page 24)). 

For a 2-channel source, you can select [Dolby Pro Logic], [DTS Neo:6 Cinema], or [DTS Neo:6 Music] to simulate surround sound.

[Sound Mode On]: Enables the surround effect of the sound mode (page 24) and Football mode (page 25).

[Dolby Pro Logic]: The system simulates surround sound from 2-channel sources and outputs sound from all speakers (5.1 channel) (Dolby Pro Logic decoding). 

[DTS Neo:6 Cinema]/[DTS Neo:6 Music]: The system simulates surround sound from 2-channel sources and produces multi- channel sound (DTS Neo:6 Cinema/DTS Neo:6 Music mode decoding).

[2ch Stereo]: This system outputs the sound from the front left/right speakers and subwoofer only. Multi-channel surround formats are downmixed to 2-channel.


----------



## heirdy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks so much for answering, I feel a lot better now and should really read my manual thoroughly.

One last thing, what's it with the speaker DB setting? Should it set high or low? I read that all the 5 speakers should match the noise level (db). Since I don't have a sound level meter, I downloaded the Bosch app from Android market and currently set all the speakers at 60DB.

I'm a bit confused about the noise level setting because it depends on where I keep the volume level before this DB testing right? If I'm going to set the volume level very low, then the speaker noise may sound differently than how it will sound in the middle and then going in full throttle with the same DB. How is this supposed to be done? Any help is much appreciated. 

Thanks again!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I still read my AVR manual once in a while just to keep myself refreshed on how the various features work...I am probably the only one here that reads the operator manual just for fun like that though.

I have looked in your manual a couple of times for specific information, I do not recall if your system has an auto calibration feature or not.
If it dies I recommend using it to set the speaker levels.

If it doesn't have the auto calibration feature I will assume it plays the noise using one speaker at a time.

The procedure I recommend is to set all the speaker levels to 0 in the HTS.
Setup your listening device at the primary listening position.
Do not move it from this position.
Play the noise through the center channel speaker.
Adjust the main volume until your listening device reads 75dB.
Do not adjust the main volume again.
Play the noise through each remaining speaker and adjust each speaker DB level in the HTS so you get 75dB on your listening device.
When the subwoofer plays adjust the volume control on the subwoofer until you get 75dB. Do not adjust the volume control on the sub after this is accomplished. If you want the sub to be louder adjust the sub DB level in the HTS.

Once you do this all the speakers will be balanced for the primary listening position and you will not need to do this again unless you change speaker position or primary listening position.

Once the speakers are balanced the main volume control adjusts all the speakers appropriately and the balance is not affected.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

chashint said:


> I still read my AVR manual once in a while just to keep myself refreshed on how the various features work...I am probably the only one here that reads the operator manual just for fun like that though.


I do that too, like a child reading the back of cereal boxes during breakfast. Once in a while I'll see or figure something out that I didn't catch on to first time around. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------

